# Macbook Blue screen



## Madie85 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Macbook that is about a year old. It was on the other day and it flashed up with the auto updates - I pressed yes to update them.
After it was completed I turned it off....
Now when I have turned it back on it starts to load up, stops and just shows a blank blue screen, i can see the cursor but nothing else..... I have tried to boot it into safe mode - which takes it to a black screen asking for a darwin/bsd login and password?
I dont know where to get this login info - also it will not let me type a password in?

I have seen other threads suggesting re-installing the OS..... Annoyingly I already have a CD in the drive which I can't get out because my computer wont load!

I am tearing my hair out with stress! Any help would be greatly appreciated...



Xx


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It sounds like you may of stopped it mid update, and so the OS is not going to load anymore. When the Mac updates it'll do one of two things depending on the version of OS X you have. For 10.5 and newer, it will download the updates, and then log you out to install them. Once they are installed it'll reboot the computer, and you know it's done when you are either at the login window, or desktop, depending on how you have the Mac set up. For 10.4.11 and older, it downloads and installs the update, and then asks you to restart the Mac. Once again, after the restart you should wait until you see the login window or the desktop. Only once you are to that point is the update done. Interrupt before that and it will be unfinished, and no longer will start correctly.
As for the stuck CD, hold down the trackpad button as you turn it on, and it will spit out the CD.


----------



## Madie85 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for that - I have managed to get the CD out.
So what are my options now as to gettiing past the blue screen? Will i just have to take it to a mac repair shop or is there something i can do?

I have tried to safe boot it but it loads onto a black darwin screen asking for my login and password....

Thanks for you help


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can try doing a repair of the OS, as long as you have the OS X install disk for the version of OS X that is on the Mac. Boot the Mac and hold down the option key until you see a screen with the hard disk icon on it. Stick in the OS X install disk and it should add the icon for it. If not, hit the button with the circle arrow on it. Once it shows up click on it and then click the other arrow and it will boot from the disk. When you select you hard drive to install the OS on it, it will let you know that an OS is installed and ask what you want to do. There is either a repair option, or archive and install. Pick which ever shows up and let it work, and it should then boot like you are used too. But it will need to run updates again.


----------

